# adventure quest and dragonfable game dont work for me



## dilip007 (May 24, 2007)

adventure quest and dragonfable game dont work for me it did before but now dont it says cannot find sever how do i make it work again?


----------



## Facade (Apr 10, 2007)

Make sure you are connected to the internet, also make sure that the servers aren't full OR that your Flash is not outdated.

This also may happen if there are too many people on one webpage at the same time.

You could also try refreshing it.


----------



## dilip007 (May 24, 2007)

done that internet connection is good and it just dont work i refeshed over 100 times! and its been like a week


----------



## Facade (Apr 10, 2007)

Perhaps their server is down. That can be a huge factor.

Or is it just when you try to log in?


----------



## dilip007 (May 24, 2007)

the web dont work


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you unable to access the Web period or just that site? Are you trying access the from home/school/work?


----------



## dilip007 (May 24, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> Are you unable to access the Web period or just that site? Are you trying access the from home/school/work?


acces from home adn that site dont work


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

What firewall are you using?
It could be that it is blocking the site.


----------



## richu111 (Jul 16, 2007)

same thing with me i dont know :4-dontknow


----------



## richu111 (Jul 16, 2007)

can somebody help me


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

richu111 said:


> can somebody help me


What do you need help with?


----------



## richu111 (Jul 16, 2007)

i cant play dragonfable and battleon with firefox,opera,ie7 whats wrong?? im using kaspersky anti virus


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you have the latest version of flash installed?

If unsure or you need to update just click on the link below:

http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash


----------



## richu111 (Jul 16, 2007)

yes i have


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

on ie7 goto internet options,advanced tab,and hit restore defaults.that will sometimes clear that up.


----------



## richu111 (Jul 16, 2007)

no nothing happened


----------

